# medicare supplement plans?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Open enrollment time is open now for supplemental plans, as I understand it now. BUT--my agent tells me i cannot change plans untill my anniversary date--which is in July--am I being "snowed"?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

To me, it sure sounds that way! 

Do you have a local senior center you can call and ask that question? I know that sometimes, at this time of year, the centers will offer information/talks to the seniors. Beware of insurance companies that do this though!

If not, did you receive your "Medicare & You 2017" handbook? On the back cover they have the SHIP number for your area in Missouri (in blue numbers, under your name and address, about halfway down the page). The handbook, on page 116 explains what SHIP is. 

I think SHIP would be your best bet, mainly because they won't make ANY money from what they tell you! They can make an appointment for you to come to their offices, or, they can make a phone apppointment, to just talk on the phone. They are also on the internet.

Mon


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I am on Americal Republic, And happy with how they pay everything. The cost per month is eating me up--and every time I mention changing, I'm told I cant do it at this time. And another thing is my drug program, I would think med's would be the same price regardless of the pharmacy, but sine I now have to use another provider, in same small town, their medicine is about double the previous pharmacy. Anyone else notice this? thanks Frogmammy


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

ceresone said:


> I am on Americal Republic, And happy with how they pay everything. The cost per month is eating me up--and every time I mention changing, I'm told I cant do it at this time. And another thing is my drug program, I would think med's would be the same price regardless of the pharmacy, but sine I now have to use another provider, in same small town, their medicine is about double the previous pharmacy. Anyone else notice this? thanks Frogmammy


I have Humana Gold including RX with no monthly cost.
YTD. my charged medical bills come to about $40,000. After Plan discounts Humana has paid about $6000 and I have paid $1000..
You need to go on Medicare's web site and look at plans available for your area. I have never used an agent.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I believe you CAN change the insurance company (if you want) during this time. Call Medicare, please...these people likely lying to you! You realize that the salesman get paid for you signing up for, and staying on, their insurance, right?

I did a search for reviews of that company and they aren't well liked.

I don't know exactaly how the suppliments work because I kept my husband's insurance after he died, so I just have Medicare A&B, along with his insurance.

Mon


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Depending on how healthy your are, look for Medicare Advantage plans in your area (sometimes called Medicare plan C). The one I'm on costs me $15.00 a month and includes prescription benefits. In the past year I've racked up about $2500.00 in doctor's visits and close to that in prescriptions and have paid out of pocket less than $300.00. I'm on Care Improvement Plus which is a United Heathcare subsidiary. 

I've read that people with multiple health issues are usually better off with a supplement rather than an Advantage plan as the supplements pay any doctor that Medicare does. Advantage plans are usually PPOs or HMOs so have a preferred physicians list. But the one I'm on works for me. If you are in a larger city then there might not be any extra cost for an Advantage plan.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

You can change plans between now and 12-7-2016.

Go here and put in your data .


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Your agent knows better, and is lying to you to keep you with him/her. 

Dump them.

If monthly cost is an issue, AND you are fairly healthy, look for an Advantage plan as BB said above....depending on your location, they are often *zero* monthly premium....the downside is you will pay more on the front end if you do go in the hospital (mine, zero monthly, the routine doc is zero co-pay, but I pay $295/day for the first 6 days in hospital, then nothing from day 7 )


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

been with sterling & the " F" plan since 65. premium is a bit higher but nothing out of pocket, no matter whether surgery, dr visit etc except the monthly premium! inn the long run it is cheaper & easier. i have had 7 eye/retina surgeries & the cheapest one was $47,800 & i paid NOTHING out of pocket but the mthly premium. look into it! remember NOTHING OUT OF POCKET BESIDES THE PREMIOUN IS CHEAPER IN THE LONG RUN.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

pixiedoodle said:


> been with sterling & the " F" plan since 65. premium is a bit higher but nothing out of pocket, no matter whether surgery, dr visit etc except the monthly premium! inn the long run it is cheaper & easier. i have had 7 eye/retina surgeries & the cheapest one was $47,800 & i paid NOTHING out of pocket but the mthly premium. look into it! remember NOTHING OUT OF POCKET BESIDES THE PREMIOUN IS CHEAPER IN THE LONG RUN.


That is true for people with serious or multiple health issues. But for someone who is healthy the Advantage plans tend to work out cheaper. But if my health begins to go south, I will switch to a supplement. So far, had I had a supplement I'd be out over $5300.00 in premiums plus drug costs for the past 3 years. As it is, I'm out around $1500.00 for the three years which includes drug co-pays. But I'm pretty healthy even though I have diabetes and tachycardia.


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

once you choose a suplemental plan, the FIRST time they HAVE to accept you regardless of your helath. however, after you have chosen one & signed up for it & then want to change the next season, NOBODY HAS to take you...NOBODY! so, chose wisely & remember your health may be good now but not next week or next yr. i was healthy & had no big issues prior to a series of eye issues... torn retina just happens. it all depends on if you want to only pay the premium out of pocket monthly or if you want to pay a premium mthly & STILL have out of pocket for a portion of the medical bill. 
totally a personal choice. for me i can meet the premium but do not have the $$ t pay a premium AND any out of pocket. so. the F plan works best in MY case. everyone is different.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............you have up through Dec.7th. to change plans ! IF , you choose a plan with a Supplement , you have to apply , and they can accept or reject you . Plan "F" is the BEST ! You will have 3 items to pay each month , (1)the supplement insurance coverage which can run from about $150 a month and higher ,(2) a drug Plan which can run 20 to 100 a month depending which plan you choose , and (3)Your Part B monthly deduction from your SS amount which will run ~$105 a month. 
..............TWO important factors make Plan F very attractive , (1)ALL of the Deductible amounts that Medicare doesn't pay(i.e. the 20%) is PAID by your Supplemental Insurance ! (2)With Plan F , your Coverage IS NOT limited to your immediate geographic area...........In other words , you could be in Hawaii on vacation and you will be fully covered , or NOT considered out of the network . , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Belfrybat said:


> That is true for people with serious or multiple health issues. But for someone who is healthy the Advantage plans tend to work out cheaper. But if my health begins to go south, I will switch to a supplement.


That's my situation also. I'm healthy so I'm on a Medicare Advantage HMO. That's fine for healthy people, but since you have to turn a lot of your healthcare management decisions over your HMO plan, HMOs are not for people with health problems. In the meantime I enjoy zero copay for a lot of common services.

Note that Medicare Advantage subscribers are not eligible for Medicare Supplemental insurance. Keep that in mind when you consider Medicare Advantage plans.


----------

